# Apivar and California - A Little Guidance Please



## 707tothe907 (Mar 20, 2014)

Just ordered a 50 pack of Apivar through ML. They called asking for my applicators #. Odd, since I ordered some earlier this year and they never asked. Lady on the phone canceled my order saying they couldn't sell it to me. Oh, god I hate California.

I'm just a young college student trying to take care of the hives that produce me book and beer money. Does anyone have a connection to Apivar - I really love the stuff and would hate to have to spend the time to OAV all my hives.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

Just find a dark back country road with a farmer in a trench coat. I bet he'll have some for sale on the black market...

Lol, I dunno.

You should have asked them why you needed a license.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

You can order a 10 pack no questions asked, after that, they start asking for the license #.


----------



## 707tothe907 (Mar 20, 2014)

Guess I'll have to drop into the store in Woodland with a couple disguises and make a few round trips


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

Mannlake did the same thing to me a couple years ago I just called Dadant they got me what I wanted no questions asked


----------



## 707tothe907 (Mar 20, 2014)

Now that's the response I was hoping for. Thanks jake.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Westernbee.com in Poulsen MT would have it and no sales tax.


----------



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

Go to the county ag office and request a pesticide applicators # for it. I have had to do this since Check mite was a section 18. Good for 1 year renew every January.
Dan


----------



## Ishi (Sep 27, 2005)

Go to the county ag office and request a pesticide applicators # for it. I have had to do this since Check mite was a section 18. Good for 1 year renew every January.
Dan


----------

